# Just bought this P1 on ebay



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

I always wanted one and got this for.....DRUM ROLL PLZ.........

1050$


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

sweet - and nice price, btw!


----------

